# Pics of the 29G



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

This is after the latest water change, with lots of fake plants. Inhabitants are 6 white clouds, 3 ghost shrimp and a betta.... the brown blobs are plant bulbs


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool! i thought you had goldies?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Still looks good. Nice and Clear and I like white cloud minnows. They have a coloring that somehow just catches my eye.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I was thinking of getting some White Clouds I waned to know Are the White Clouds easy to take care of??? Also how much are they..


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Ive heard that white clouds are pretty easy to take care of. They don't reallly need a big tank, Iv'e heard of people keeping them in bowls. These guys prefer cooler water though.


----------

